# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Norco Phaser 2



## nadrealista (27. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir den Phaser 2 zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike? Der ist beim lokalen Handler gerade günstig zu haben (2011 Modell).

Danke und Gruß


----------

